# كيفيه تشغيل طائره ميك_21



## سلمان رشيد عويد (13 ديسمبر 2007)

_1 ربط مصدر تغذيه خارجيه بالطائره _


----------



## جاسر (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ..

أخي سلمان تأكد من اكتمال الموضوع قبل الإرسال


----------



## سلمان رشيد عويد (13 ديسمبر 2007)

لقد اكملت الموضوع وارسلته اليكم ولكنه لم يضهر لا اعرف السبب وشكرا


----------



## م المصري (14 ديسمبر 2007)

سلمان رشيد عويد قال:


> لقد اكملت الموضوع وارسلته اليكم ولكنه لم يضهر لا اعرف السبب وشكرا


 
اهلا بسلمان ... 

يمكنك اعادة ارسال الموضوع ... 

دمت بخير


----------



## سلمان رشيد عويد (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*كيفيه تشغيل طائره ميك 21*

1 ربط مصدر تغذيه خارجيه 2 التاكد من ان جميع مفاتيح المقصوره على وضعبه off 
3 اعطاء اشاره التشغيل لمصدر التغذيه الخارجيه
4 وبعد التشغيل التاكد من ان التغذيه تساوي 30 فولت
5فتح المفاتيح التاليه المولده ومضخه الوقود الرئيسيه وعناصر التشغيل الرئيسيه في الجهه اليسرى
6 وضع عتله الوقود الرئيسيه على وضعيه idle 
7نضغط على زر التشغيل لمده 3 ثواني
8 وبعد ان يكتمل التشغيل اوتماتيكيابمده 45 ثانيه
9 نراقب عداد دوران المحرك وعداد حراره المحرك
10 عند ذلك تصبح الطائره جاهزه للاقلاع


----------



## اياد علي محمد (13 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------

